# Alex Curran's Bun



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jul 15, 2009)

I absolutly love her hair, & would love to be able to recreate it, I just don't know how she gets it to stay up on top?? ive backcombed my hair but even that goes flat after a while. Plus my hairs really quite long so what would i secure the bun with to make sure it stays in? If anyone has any tips i would really appreciate itt! My photobucket is playing up so i couldnt upload the pictures so i've put the links below.. Thanks so much!! xo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.poundlandblog.co.uk/wp-co...09/02/alex.jpg

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/200...an_468x715.jpg

http://estb.msn.com/i/EE/532D674FEE9...8B10B02A8B.jpg

http://images.icnetwork.co.uk/upl/ic...2D737B3AA0.jpg


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 15, 2009)

if you blow dry your hair straight back with a round brush and then take the round brush to the roots and blow dry it then spray with hairspray it will really help it to stay and give good volume at the roots. I would just use  bobby pins to secure the bun at the ends. Ooh also this is kinda hard to explain but when you start and grab your hair into a ponytail to first form the bun, sort of push it upand you will see the roots and top section sort of lift, and when you secure your ponytail/bun it should stay pretty good. Sorry there  may be a way easier way but thats all i can think of! btw that hairstyle is gorgeous!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 19, 2009)

there are styling aides that might help you achieve the volume at the crown. you can try bumpits (though i should warn you: they're difficult to get the hang of and the company's customer service is shotty at best) or you can go to your local beauty supply store and purchase what's called a "rat." it's basically just a net that's filled with hair to match your colour, you pull a layer of your hair up and secure the rat under it with bobby pins and then situate the layer of hair over it and secure into a ponytail.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks soo much! Im goin to try out both your suggestionsss...thankyouuu!!
 xoxo


----------

